# Proud Parents



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Not long since we got back from class ... So proud ... Had angel dog rather than monster dog this week, she did all her training really well, walking on the leading gazing up at Derek.

Even better no toxic pooping in the middle of the hall!!!!!


Kxxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Good girl Cara! I think these Cockapoos are rather good at puppy training classes. 

Karen x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yay, well done Cara


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Even better just had her doggy shampoo and got on with the hairdryer this time .... Amazed!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Glad puppy training went well!! It is a lovely feeling when they make you proud! Hope she doesn't turn back into devil dog next week! :devil:


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG .... Please do not put that thought in my head. My hubby is quite poorly with heart failure so gets v tired .... He needs his little companion to be angel dog .... Not monster!!!!!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sorry, didn't mean to worry you and I am sorry to hear your husband is poorly! 

Cara will have good and bad weeks as she goes through her puppy phases but all the work you put in now will pay off in the end and Cara will be fabulous for you.  x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

No worries we are getting used to the ups and downs of life so Cara moments add in an alternative avenue just prefer the ups in her case because when monster dog arrives ... Oh boy xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I think puppys do it to keep us on our toes... one minute they're angels the next we're shouting at tyhem for pooping on the sofa


----------

